# Major Issues Trying To Return Tb Back To Stock



## guado (Oct 5, 2011)

Warranty return and I cannot get it to go back to stock.

I use the revolutionary method.

I am trying to do this method:
http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/402115-thunderbolt-rooting-methods-updated-8-24-2011-a.html

And when I get to the second step it says

" 'md5sums' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program of batch file.

Any help would be great as I have to return this phone ASAP.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheesh, they typoed their instructions. The command is 'md5sum', singular.


----------



## guado (Oct 5, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> Sheesh, they typoed their instructions. The command is 'md5sum', singular.


Same thing happens. How does my phone need to be mounted? Through htc sync or as a disk drive?


----------



## guado (Oct 5, 2011)

I've tried both ways with no resolution


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

why don't you ask in that thread since you're following those directions?

and why didn't you follow this thread instead? http://rootzwiki.com...k-rooted-users/

it's like having someone tune your car and then going to another tuner to ask for help with what the other tuner did. does that make any sense?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

the analogy makes sense, the extent to which it pertains to the topic at hand is debatable


----------



## sean0g (Oct 22, 2011)

guado said:


> and why didn't you follow this thread instead? http://rootzwiki.com...k-rooted-users/


The above thread doesn't work for users who are rooted with revolutionary because of something involving the protected bootloader (I don't really know the details, but it didn't work for me, and this method did)


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used these instructions twice and have not had any problems what so ever. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/thunderbolt-hacks/167315-root-unroot-using-revolutionary.html.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Try this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310014


----------

